# New Tibor Backcountry reel



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Anyone have any info on these reels other than what the Tibor website says? 
I’m looking for a 6wt reel and this might be a nice addition.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Following this. On my short list for the next reel I buy.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have had one since Feb. on my 6/7 wt and really like it. Anything in particular you want to know?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’ve got one as well….loaded with a general purpose 6wt saltwater line….on a Scott Tidal. It’s a fun outfit to blind cast for baby tarpon and snook. I love it….no regrets.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I have had one since Feb. on my 6/7 wt and really like it. Anything in particular you want to know?


Just general info and opinion on the reel from guys fishing it. How is the drag setup? Is it sealed like the signature?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@attitudeindicator I like it because they went to a full cork drag and draw bar design like their Tibor series. Is does not have the sealed setup like the Signature but kind of tucked in the spool so it is pretty protected. The reel is incredibly smooth with the way they set the bearings and you can expect the same Tibor quality although it might “look” a little different.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Full cork Tibors are hard to beat. Such a great drag.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I've had one for several months and I'll admit it doesn't have the 'bling' factor, it sure is smooth and the drag is great. I've used it on a Helios3D 6wt (great match) and have it now on a Barclay 6wt fiberglass with SA Titan and its awesome. Just feels so solid. I like it better than my NV-G 6/7.

Be careful taking the spool off- it's a little tricky but once you do it, no problem.


----------



## LSURed (Mar 28, 2021)

attitudeindicator said:


> Just general info and opinion on the reel from guys fishing it. How is the drag setup? Is it sealed like the signature?


It's a solid reel. Agreed with some of the other comments, it's not the prettiest reel Tibor has ever made. Functionally, it's way above the older Backcountry and Backcountry CL. 

Not a true sealed drag by any means, but it is an absolutely killer reel on a 6 or 7, with just the right amount of consistently smooth drag. The weight is outstanding. Not a huge fan of their drag knob art, but some aren't bad. And you can get it just black.

Don't love it on a 5, and it's no 8wt reel. But for bass, redfish, baby tarpon, backcountry snook, etc, its a great buy!


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

LSURed said:


> It's a solid reel. Agreed with some of the other comments, it's not the prettiest reel Tibor has ever made. Functionally, it's way above the older Backcountry and Backcountry CL.
> 
> Not a true sealed drag by any means, but it is an absolutely killer reel on a 6 or 7, with just the right amount of consistently smooth drag. The weight is outstanding. Not a huge fan of their drag knob art, but some aren't bad. And you can get it just black.
> 
> Don't love it on a 5, and it's no 8wt reel. But for bass, redfish, baby tarpon, backcountry snook, etc, its a great buy!


do you think it’s too big and heavy for a 5?


----------



## LSURed (Mar 28, 2021)

bluechipfish said:


> do you think it’s too big and heavy for a 5?


It would be fine on my old Orvis Zero G, but I wouldn't hang it on a new Centric, Air 2, X or any modern light 5wt. Totally doable, but i think there are better options out there.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Ordered one today. Platte River had them in stock, 3 other shops I checked did not. It's going on a 6 wt. Sage Salt HD that I got for a Freestone. Problem was the Freestone is new and I couldn't bring myself to fish with it.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

To my hand and eye, the new one is basically the same size and weight as the old one. I need to get some string on it, but have no doubt that it will perform as expected.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 182063
> 
> View attachment 182064
> 
> ...


I found the drag on the old style a bit underwhelming. Is the new one better?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I can't compare it to the old BC, but I find the new BC very robust. I'd say stronger and smoother than my NV-G 5/6. Hmmm, I should do a putt test to verify...

Also, yes, the old BC is a MUCH nicer looking reel. Heck, I'd strongly consider trading my new BC for an old BC. 

_*edited to clarify that I haven't used the old BC_


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

The old Backcountry was not even 1/4 oz heavier and has more capacity with comparable drag. Same solid aluminum bar stock. No problem on 5-9 weight rods. It looked classier. The new one looks like a cheap Cheeky reel with corny graphics for the drag knob.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> The old Backcountry was not even 1/4 oz heavier and has more capacity with comparable drag. Same solid aluminum bar stock. No problem on 5-9 weight rods. It looked classier. The new one looks like a cheap Cheeky reel with corny graphics for the drag knob.


Kinda my thoughts too.

I love my Backcountry CL Wide. Perfect 6/7wt reel IMHO.


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm new to fly fishing but I've done tons of research and I really like the simple design of the everglades, riptide, old backcountry, etc., and the history of the Tibor company. That said, the moment I saw the eat, sleep, fish, skull and crossbones, and Bigfoot graphics I lost all interest in the new backcountry and even lost a tiny bit of respect for Tibor itself. I know that's in no way fair but it's true. I cannot believe they show that crap on their website. What a turn off......

Should show off a few different fish species, tibor in cursive, Ted juracsik design, etc. Anything but a Bigfoot, unbelievable. I guess I got in the fly game a little too late because I would definitely have an old backcountry if they were still in production.

Please don't think I'm trying to bash anyone who purchased one (unless you got the Bigfoot, lol). I actually like the overall look/design and more than likely I'll be getting one myself once I get over the cheesy graphics but I just don't understand what the marketing team was thinking posting crap like that on their website. That has to turn off more customers than it brings in....

Does anyone have any pics of the cork drag? Would love to see the internals of one.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Mdees88 said:


> I'm new to fly fishing but I've done tons of research and I really like the simple design of the everglades, riptide, old backcountry, etc., and the history of the Tibor company. That said, the moment I saw the eat, sleep, fish, and Bigfoot graphics I lost all interest in the new backcountry and even lost a tiny bit of respect for Tibor itself. I know that's in no way fair but it's true. I cannot believe they show that crap on their website. What a turn off......
> 
> Should show off a few different fish species, tibor in cursive, Ted juracsik design, etc. Anything but a Bigfoot, unbelievable. I guess I got in the fly game a little too late because I would definitely have an old backcountry if they were still in production.
> 
> ...


I believe the graphics are optional, but I agree with you.

I’ll probably pick one up, I like the look better than the signature series to be honest. I’ve always liked the Tibor brand and the quality they provide.. I’ll go with the standard black knob though.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Go to the Tibor reels thread and look at post #921. I took some pics.

I went with the silver and plain black knob though the new ones can come with Tibor on it now. You can send your current knob to Tibor and I heard they’d trade it, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Origin (Feb 19, 2019)

Artwork on dragknob is 100% optional, also customizable


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ordered one from Brandon at Tailwater Outfitters today. Going on a 7wt GLoomis Shorestalker with Monic Bonefish taper line. I’ll report back how it goes….


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

For those asking about to Tibor logo drag knob.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

That’s a nice option there. I have one I’d like to do, but waiting to see if they’d do a blue.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Surffshr said:


> That’s a nice option there. I have one I’d like to do, but waiting to see if they’d do a blue.


would love to see the Backcountry in their color options!


----------



## lurkerycity (Dec 15, 2018)

Anyone spent any more time fishing these? They only list vague backing capacity numbers and I was wondering how it would work as a 7wt reel/if it has enough backing for that. Thanks!


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Performance is ultimately the most important factor, but at this price point, for me at least, looks come into play and the new BC just doesn't do it for me. I do think the best look is with the Tibor logo drag knob, they should make that the standard offering. Maybe I'd feel differently if I was able to handle one in person, and would be impressed enough to get past the looks.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I thought they looked super dorky in pictures, but once I got my hands on one I really liked it. It's way better looking and feeling in person. The drag on it is also fantastic. 

My one main gripe with it though is removing the spool is a massive main in the ass. When most other reels on the market have quick-change spools, it doesn't make sense to build out the backcountry spool retention the way they did


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I thought they looked super dorky in pictures, but once I got my hands on one I really liked it. It's way better looking and feeling in person. The drag on it is also fantastic.


Hmmm, maybe I need to give it a chance. Good to hear about the drag. I owned an original BC very briefly. Didn't think it had basically any drag, perhaps just enough for over run. I certainly wasn't expecting anything close to an Everglades, Riptide, etc., just thought that there would be more, and didn't care for the tiny adjustment knob. I had purchased my original BC used and so maybe it wasn't quite right, though from what I could tell everything looked OK. Loved the looks of it though. Perhaps the ideal would be the insides of the new one with the looks of the original.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

I'd say the drag is comparable to the drag on my everglades, maybe about 80% of the strength. Will it stop a tank of a bull? In a pinch sure, but that's not what the reel is built for.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> I'd say the drag is comparable to the drag on my everglades, maybe about 80% of the strength. Will it stop a tank of a bull? In a pinch sure, but that's not what the reel is built for.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Still all positive reviews from me on this reel as a 7wt option. Recently had a little update to the blank drag knob.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 187949
> Still all positive reviews from me on this reel as a 7wt option. Recently had a little update to the blank drag knob.


That's pretty sweet, where did you have that done?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

lurkerycity said:


> Anyone spent any more time fishing these? They only list vague backing capacity numbers and I was wondering how it would work as a 7wt reel/if it has enough backing for that. Thanks!


I have two but I'm using them as 6 wts. So far, so good. They'll get a workout the next few weeks on Albies if the fish are small enough for a six wt.


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 187949
> Still all positive reviews from me on this reel as a 7wt option. Recently had a little update to the blank drag knob.


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 187949
> Still all positive reviews from me on this reel as a 7wt option. Recently had a little update to the blank drag knob.


That’s a really cool custom drag knob design.
Can you switch out the drag knob yourself or do you have to send it to Tibor?
I know this isn’t the classifieds but do you know of any fly shop or individual I can buy one from? Thanks


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Tarponhunter said:


> That’s a really cool custom drag knob design.
> Can you switch out the drag knob yourself or do you have to send it to Tibor?
> I know this isn’t the classifieds but do you know of any fly shop or individual I can buy one from? Thanks


Yep, it’s a draw bar design so it’s a quick swap out. They aren’t listed for sale in the “parts” section of the Tibor website but I believe any Tibor dealer can order you one. Tailwaters in Dallas ordered mine and got it too me within a few days.


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)

TXFrenchman said:


> Yep, it’s a draw bar design so it’s a quick swap out. They aren’t listed for sale in the “parts” section of the Tibor website but I believe any Tibor dealer can order you one. Tailwaters in Dallas ordered mine and got it too me within a few days.


Thanks good to know I did see Tibor does have the custom drag knobs on their website if they are available may be a different story


----------



## Tarponhunter (Apr 7, 2019)

Tailwaters in Dallas I will look them up thanks again


----------



## lurkerycity (Dec 15, 2018)

TXFrenchman said:


> View attachment 187949
> Still all positive reviews from me on this reel as a 7wt option. Recently had a little update to the blank drag knob.


sorry to drag this thread back from the dead. How much backing did you get with 7 wt line? There is no info related to backing capacity for different lines listed anywhere.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

lurkerycity said:


> sorry to drag this thread back from the dead. How much backing did you get with 7 wt line? There is no info related to backing capacity for different lines listed anywhere.


I think I stuck around the 150 mark but actually can’t remember how much I ended up having spooled up.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

lurkerycity said:


> sorry to drag this thread back from the dead. How much backing did you get with 7 wt line? There is no info related to backing capacity for different lines listed anywhere.


Mine was about 150yds as well. I ran to 1/2” from the edge of where the spool/frame grove is and fits perfect. You can do that with all their reels.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I used 30# gelspun and put about 250 yds.


----------

